# 5 dogs, 6 hours at the park, all the photos.



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Most of these ended up being Kylie and Thud, but everyone shows up at least a few times. 




































Bug's face just kills me, y'all.









Kylie jumped in the lake. Ill advised but she seemed happy.



























Awful picture, but I'm too proud of them pulling it off to care.



















(More)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I LOVE this picture.

All the Kylie ever.



































Love this one, too.


















Coming up the slide.


















(more)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I promise, she went in from shore, not from a railing somewhere 









Only picture of just Molly in the bunch.









Love. Just - love.



























That thing he was balancing on was pretty high up!



















(More)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Last one.


















I have NEVER seen his pastern do that in real life or another photo, but I'll be watching for it now. :/























































Done, finally - and thanks for both patience and looking!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow. I am so surprised at how much your dogs have changed over the past couple of years. Except Jack - he looks the same (handsome as ever). There are so many great pictures here, too! I think though, this has to be my favourite picture:


CptJack said:


>


The looks on both their faces is too priceless.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

The first set with Kylie and Bug kill me, lmao. 
Great photos. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

You got some awesome pics of Thud! He looks regal. I love the one of Kylie buried in the leaves. And this one... oh my heart.



CptJack said:


>


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

gingerkid said:


> Wow. I am so surprised at how much your dogs have changed over the past couple of years. Except Jack - he looks the same (handsome as ever).


Thanks! I'm pretty surprised when I go back and look at older pictures, but they really have changed a ton - except Jack ;-) Bug, even, for losing weight seems to have gotten younger and the weight loss makes her build look pretty radically different. The others - it's 'just' maturing, but it's pretty danged drastic in some ways. Builds and coats and colors are all over the place. It's NEAT and I am SO crazy proud of them.



BostonBullMama said:


> The first set with Kylie and Bug kill me, lmao.
> Great photos. Thanks for sharing!


Me too. I laughed so hard at those pictures when I was off loading and realized what I'd caught. Never say they're not expressive, I [email protected]



jade5280 said:


> You got some awesome pics of Thud! He looks regal. I love the one of Kylie buried in the leaves. And this one... oh my heart.


Thank you! I love that picture so much. Total accident and I don't know what happened with the light in it, but it's just perfect for those two and that moment. They are SO crazy about each other and he is SO good with her. I mean so, so crazy good.

He's just grown up into a really incredible dog. I'm not sure when or how, but he's out of this world.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I've said it before but Bug looks SO good slimed down like she is now. Love pictures of Thud and Molly playing.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

They are all gorgeous!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Frig I love your dogs. Thud kills me the most though. So handsome.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

The pictures are amazing. The quality is fantastic and the content is even better. They are such characters!

Basically, I love your dogs.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Great pics!!!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

dagwall said:


> I've said it before but Bug looks SO good slimed down like she is now. Love pictures of Thud and Molly playing.


Thank you! I'm really happy with her weight - it's great to see her looking better and it's neat because she has LEGS now. LOL. Thud and Molly are the best together. He's so much better with a dog around who meshes well with him. I mean he's GOOD with the others but having a real friend around has just been great for him. He's got an outlet to blow off some steam. 



Damon'sMom said:


> They are all gorgeous!


 Thank you!



d_ray said:


> Frig I love your dogs. Thud kills me the most though. So handsome.


Thud has really turned from a remarkably ugly puppy into a really beautiful dog. Thank you!



BubbaMoose said:


> The pictures are amazing. The quality is fantastic and the content is even better. They are such characters!
> 
> Basically, I love your dogs.


They're a bunch of very strong personalities and I adore them all, too! Thank you, huge compliment all around given your dogs and your pictures!



Jacksons Mom said:


> Great pics!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Massive LOL!! Kylie in the leaves


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Foxes&Hounds said:


> Massive LOL!! Kylie in the leaves


She is so ridiculously tolerant of my silliness.


Also! 

Found this picture in and amongst the, um, 900 from yesterday that's a pretty good illustration of Bug's body shape now, if not a great photo overall.










Holy crap, y'all.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Awesome pics!! They look like they are having so much fun!! When I take the girls out most of my pics are of Belle cause she is the goofiest one out there. Kylie looks like she likes running around being goofy just like my Belle.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Lots of great action shots It's lovely to see your bunch interact and get along with each other so well.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

dogsule said:


> Awesome pics!! They look like they are having so much fun!! When I take the girls out most of my pics are of Belle cause she is the goofiest one out there. Kylie looks like she likes running around being goofy just like my Belle.


She... isn't usually goofy, honestly. She tends toward being a really serious dog, overall, but she gets a lot of JOY out of running and when she does decide to cut lose and be a little silly. Well.



Whistlejacket said:


> Lots of great action shots It's lovely to see your bunch interact and get along with each other so well.


Thanks! I actually took them out in two groups because Kylie they're the smallest and largest and it just gets somewhat unsafe when he's going full tilt, but they really do get along beautifully. All of them, I mean, not just Kylie and Thud.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

This needs to be framed. 


Also, Bug looks AMAZING!


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Bug's face just kills me, y'all.


I can't stop laughing. Those faces are priceless.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

NyxForge said:


> I can't stop laughing. Those faces are priceless.


I STILL laugh when I see them. She looks like a cartoon with the faces. Like you just don't expect any dog to manage to pull that off.


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

CptJack said:


> I STILL laugh when I see them. She looks like a cartoon with the faces. Like you just don't expect any dog to manage to pull that off.


YES, exactly! Cartoon faces are exactly like what they look like. Perfect cartoon faces.


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

I know it's already been said by just about everyone, but seriously... those Kylie Bug photos are ridiculous! Their expressions are priceless. Great photos!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> This needs to be framed.
> 
> 
> Also, Bug looks AMAZING!


Thank you! On both counts! Kylie in the leaves was adorable and fun and I am SO proud of Bug. And she's so much happier. 



pinksand said:


> I know it's already been said by just about everyone, but seriously... those Kylie Bug photos are ridiculous! Their expressions are priceless. Great photos!



Those may be my favorite dog photos I've ever taken. I'm never going to get tired of people saying it!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome photos!

Kylie and Bug are so expressive. Bug's transformation is amazing. She looks so happy and healthy.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Thank you! On both counts! Kylie in the leaves was adorable and fun and I am SO proud of Bug. And she's so much happier.


And of course I have to comment on how mature and regal Thud the thuddly pup now looks.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

cookieface said:


> Awesome photos!
> 
> Kylie and Bug are so expressive. Bug's transformation is amazing. She looks so happy and healthy.


She is so freaking perky and playful and cheerful. 



SDRRanger said:


> And of course I have to comment on how mature and regal Thud the thuddly pup now looks.


I know! It's weird to see him looking like a DOG.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I love all of your dogs, Thud is growing up to be such a handsome dude!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

I missed these !!! Awesome pictures and Thud is growing up so handsome !!!


----------



## Lecky (Nov 27, 2014)

All your dogs are beauties! I think Thud is a handsome fellow!!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Very pretty pictures


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I honestly thought Bug was too old to play for some reason. So it was really cool to see her running and showing her teefs!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I love all of your dogs, Thud is growing up to be such a handsome dude!


Thanks! I'm pretty pleased with how he's turning out, too!



PatriciafromCO said:


> I missed these !!! Awesome pictures and Thud is growing up so handsome !!!


Thank you! I'm proud of that boy!



Lecky said:


> All your dogs are beauties! I think Thud is a handsome fellow!!


 Thanks so much. I love all the attention he's getting here!



Adjecyca1 said:


> Very pretty pictures


Thanks!



Amaryllis said:


> I honestly thought Bug was too old to play for some reason. So it was really cool to see her running and showing her teefs!


I kinda thought she was, too, to be honest. But then she lost weight. She's only not-quite-8, though in fairness JACK is only a few months older than her and skews my perception of what dogs their should be doing. But she's a fire-cracker when she can convince Kylie or Molly to put up with her crap or they can get her to play by their rules. Thud would LOVE to play with her but Thud makes her (and Kylie) kind of defensive when he gets going, just because of size.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Can I just meet all of your dogs!!?? I seriously love them all!


----------



## CalliePup (May 19, 2014)

Hahaha these are GREAT! Especially the Kylie/Bug faces!! What kind of camera do you use? I recently got a DSLR and the pictures come out a little noisy unless it's really bright out . I did some googling though and apparently the one I got is the worst when it comes to noise out of 4 cameras they compared (of course I find this out after I buy it). But overall I'm happy with it. I love taking pictures at the dog park! I never get any as good as these though hahaha.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks!

It's a Nikon 3100. I am SLOWLY learning my way around the thing. ...and I've had it a year. Whoops.


----------



## CalliePup (May 19, 2014)

CptJack said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's a Nikon 3100. I am SLOWLY learning my way around the thing. ...and I've had it a year. Whoops.


Wow I have the Nikon D3300! If I had known I should I saved some money and gotten the one you got lol! I'll see if I can find a couple of my favorites from when I went to the dog park. A lot of them were later in the day and the sun started going down so they were noisier . I haven't gotten the chance to go in the morning, but hopefully after finals I can! I'll make a new thread haha, don't want to jack yours .


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

CalliePup said:


> Wow I have the Nikon D3300! If I had known I should I saved some money and gotten the one you got lol! I'll see if I can find a couple of my favorites from when I went to the dog park. A lot of them were later in the day and the sun started going down so they were noisier . I haven't gotten the chance to go in the morning, but hopefully after finals I can! I'll make a new thread haha, don't want to jack yours .


It's fine either way, and I'll look forward to seeing what you post.

A LOT of it's learning to fiddle with the camera and it's settings and lenses and stuff - though honestly I'm only using ONE of mine. I may slap the other one that came with the camera on and play with it eventually but I don't usually need that kind of wider view. I still get some real trash to be honest re: noise, especially at speed and shooting continuously, but playing around with it has helped a TON. 

I still kind of regret not just getting a high end point and shoot when it comes to the dog photos, to be honest. It would just have been more practical.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I was watching Arrested Development yesterday and I couldn't get this picture out of my head.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

gingerkid said:


> i was watching arrested development yesterday and i couldn't get this picture out of my head.
> 
> View attachment 185130


roflmao! Perfect


----------



## CalliePup (May 19, 2014)

CptJack said:


> It's fine either way, and I'll look forward to seeing what you post.
> 
> A LOT of it's learning to fiddle with the camera and it's settings and lenses and stuff - though honestly I'm only using ONE of mine. I may slap the other one that came with the camera on and play with it eventually but I don't usually need that kind of wider view. I still get some real trash to be honest re: noise, especially at speed and shooting continuously, but playing around with it has helped a TON.
> 
> I still kind of regret not just getting a high end point and shoot when it comes to the dog photos, to be honest. It would just have been more practical.


That's interesting! I think I prefer my DSLR over any point and shoot I've ever had, maybe I've never had a super high end one. I know taking good pictures in low light is important to me, and I like how much control I have over the different things with the DSLR.

What lens have you been using? I've just been using the 18-55 that came with the camera, but I really want a 55-200 especially for the dog park. Just can't zoom in enough with the 18-55 haha. But the 18-55 is good too, cause sometimes I don't even go all the way up to 55. But I normally do. Currently trying to size down all my pictures before I post them


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

CalliePup said:


> That's interesting! I think I prefer my DSLR over any point and shoot I've ever had, maybe I've never had a super high end one. I know taking good pictures in low light is important to me, and I like how much control I have over the different things with the DSLR.
> 
> What lens have you been using? I've just been using the 18-55 that came with the camera, but I really want a 55-200 especially for the dog park. Just can't zoom in enough with the 18-55 haha. But the 18-55 is good too, cause sometimes I don't even go all the way up to 55. But I normally do. Currently trying to size down all my pictures before I post them



55-200 is the one I stay on. I've got the 18-55 just haven't used it.

A lot of my problem with it is just weight. I definitely have better quality and for the snake/kid/even mouse pictures the DSLR works better. Certainly better for scenery, but hiking through the woods I often don't even TAKE a camera because it's so freaking heavy and bulky with that lens. Clealry I just need both.


----------



## CalliePup (May 19, 2014)

CptJack said:


> 55-200 is the one I stay on. I've got the 18-55 just haven't used it.
> 
> A lot of my problem with it is just weight. I definitely have better quality and for the snake/kid/even mouse pictures the DSLR works better. Certainly better for scenery, but hiking through the woods I often don't even TAKE a camera because it's so freaking heavy and bulky with that lens. Clealry I just need both.


Ohh true haha. I'm so scared I'll drop it or hit it against something haha. I banged the lens for the first time against a sliding glass door when I was coming in from outside . Freaked me out but it's fine haha. Not even a scratch. I would have kicked myself for that for sure. The thing I don't like about it is that when you have the picture come up on the screen rather than the viewfinder, it's hard to take pictures quickly. So if I want to get low and take pictures of dogs from the ground, I have to crouch down really low (fortunately I'm a small person lol) but it's just kind of annoying to have to look through the viewfinder. But point and shoots in my experience don't take pictures that quickly either, and I love doing that when I'm trying to get dogs running.


----------



## CalliePup (May 19, 2014)

My thread!


----------

